# I Make Bread Twice A Week With My Sweet Bread Starter



## Devo1 (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## oldsmokerdude (Apr 24, 2019)

Looks good. Nice crumb to your bread. BTW, what is a sweet starter? I have a sourdough starter that's going on 6 years old that I use weekly for bread, bagels, english muffins, etc., but never have heard of a sweet starter. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 24, 2019)

That looks simply amazing..

I miss bread so much!


----------



## Devo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

oldsmokerdude said:


> Looks good. Nice crumb to your bread. BTW, what is a sweet starter? I have a sourdough starter that's going on 6 years old that I use weekly for bread, bagels, english muffins, etc., but never have heard of a sweet starter. Thanks for sharing.



I got from a fellow on the bradley smoker forum back around 2013. He went by "classicrockgriller".

The story he told us about the starter is this.

After his Dad passed away at age 82, his Mom later remarried and his
family was the owner of the Sweet Bread Starter. He has two sisters that 
are old but still make Bread. He calls them "Keepers of the Bread". They have
told him that their Mom and Grandmother and great Grandma all made bread
using this starter. He was told there is a version of Sweet 
bread in Germany called Herman Bread and his Step Father's family is of
German descent. That is really about all he knows of the starter. When he talked to
the "Keeper's of the Bread" and tell them all the things and all the places
the starter is going and doing, they are very pleased. He has been told the
starter is over 150 years old plus. The " Keepers" are both in their 90's.

When renewing the starter it smells sweet, not like sour starter. 
When I got mine it was dehydrated and I had to rehydrate it over a week or two to get it to take. You don't want to leave it sitting in a warm car in the summer. Don't ask how I know LOL


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 24, 2019)

I really like the looks of your bread,  I have some old sourdough starter.  Wonder if could use with your recipe and have it come out like yours?  Mine looks like yours before I bake it but different texture after baking.

Here is what mine looks like with feeding instructions.  





To feed starter

Stir and remove 1 cup.
Add:
1/4 cup sugar
3 Tps instant potatoes
1 cup luke warm water

Stir. Let sit out for 24 hours than refrigerate. Feed every two weeks.


----------



## Devo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

I have been using this fellows recipe for Baguettes for my bread as I like the air bubbles it creates and my starter goes a lot further using his method. He has a ton of bread videos that are easy to follow. Check him out.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 24, 2019)

Thanks.  I should be able to use liquid from my starter to start one like his.  Will give this a go.  How often do you feed?


----------



## Devo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

I try once a week but I have gone over two weeks because life sometimes gets in the way :)


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 25, 2019)

Devo1 said:


> I try once a week but I have gone over two weeks because life sometimes gets in the way :)



I stretched mine to once a month.  Seems to work fine but friend I got from keeps 2 going so I have back up.  His grandmother started it. Your bread looks wonderful.  I going to get starter going this weekend to try that recipe.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 27, 2019)

I got the starter going. I am not sure if that 60 yo one I have was started from wild yeast or not not so starting from scratch.  Just did my second feed.  Looking good.  Looking forward to trying your recipe.  The one I been using good but it like a dessert bread.  Cant toast it but makes best french toast you ever had.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Apr 28, 2019)

Your bread looks fantastic!

The video turned me off, with the requests for funds to keep his channel going, though.

Haven't baked bread in quite awhile, now I thinking about some rye or pumpernickel...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 2, 2019)

Devo1 said:


> I have been using this fellows recipe for Baguettes for my bread as I like the air bubbles it creates and my starter goes a lot further using his method. He has a ton of bread videos that are easy to follow. Check him out.
> 
> I will be using glass loaf pans.  Should I make 2 or 3 with the recipe?  What temp and time do you recommend?  Thanks for help.


----------



## Devo1 (May 2, 2019)

Assuming your pans are a standard size (9x5) or close to it I would just make two at a time. For temps I have used anything from 320-400F. I use a insta read thermo and when the temp inside the bread hits 203F 

https://blog.kingarthurflour.com/2017/04/07/using-a-thermometer-with-yeast-bread/


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 2, 2019)

Checking temperature looks like a great idea!  Thanks again.


----------

